# 75 Cheetah magazine release assembly



## campfire9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Recently I purchased a 75 Cheetah in pretty good condition. It needs cleaning and bluing which I will do soon but first I need to change the magazine release assembly. I have an assembly arriving any time now. Can't figure out how to take the existing assembly out. Looking at the parts list there are only 3 parts with no screw listed. If I look at the back of the release catch it looks like an allan wrench would fit to unscrew or unscrew the release push button. I don't want to break anything. I will try to soak the area but any help from this forum will be greatly appreciaed.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What's a 75 Cheetah? I've heard of a 81, 83, 84, 85 and 86 Cheetah, but not a 75 Cheetah and as well they were not introduced until 1976. I would assume it has the same disassembly as the 92's. A little tricky, but not bad. You basically push in from the other side and it should pop out, and assemble in reverse putting it in at an angle.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Probably a typo? Maybe an 85?


----------



## campfire9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. There was a typo in that its a 75 Jaguar. It's the same as the 71 Jaguar but has a 6" barrel. Actually either barrel will fit in this Beretta.

Denner, the assembly won't pop out like the newer Beretta's. It is in there to stay until I or someone can let me know which end unscrews. At least I think it unscrews. It doesn't like it will come out any other way.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.gun-parts.com/ber-sch/Nov25_01.jpg

35,36 & 37 Looks like you punch it out, but i'm still researching.

I'd see about PMing this guy, or an experienced gunsmith who knows classic Beretta's.


----------



## campfire9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I soaked the magazine release assembly in WD-40 last night and then took my soldering gun to heat the back of the assemble and it finally let me unscrew the magazine release button so all is right with the world at this specific moment.

Denner, thanks for your help in this matter. It nice to know that help is just a forum away.

Thanks,

Corky


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't help, as I know nothing about the 70 series, but I gave it a whirl. You were right with your observation about unscrewing the magazine release, I would have never thunk it w/o seeing it first hand. Good job. Always learning something new.


----------

